# [BH] Bahrain | road infrastructure • الطرق السريعة في البحرين و



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Road Map of Bahrain*










*Photos*


Road to Durrat by Nin's Travelog, on Flickr


bahrain road to my hotel by holger, on Flickr


Looking out the window from the Bahrain airport by LifeStar7, on Flickr


Bahrain on the Road-31 by mwbeauchamp, on Flickr


Bahrain on the Road-28 by mwbeauchamp, on Flickr


Bahrain on the Road-27 by mwbeauchamp, on Flickr


Bahrain on the Road-26 by mwbeauchamp, on Flickr


Bahrain on the Road-30 by mwbeauchamp, on Flickr


Bahrain on the Road-32 by mwbeauchamp, on Flickr


Bahrain on the Road-33 by mwbeauchamp, on Flickr


Bahrain on the Road-36 by mwbeauchamp, on Flickr


Bahrain on the Road-37 by mwbeauchamp, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*The King Fahd Causeway*

Bridge that connects Bahrain to Saudi Arabia


Drive carefully! by Wajahat Mahmood (Off: Exam prep), on Flickr


King Fahd Causeway, Saudi Arabia by ALKHAYAT, Abdulaziz FOTO, on Flickr


King Fahd Causeway by Jahangir @, on Flickr


King Fahd Causeway, Saudi Arabia - Bahrain by Abe World!, on Flickr


----------



## meisl123 (Oct 22, 2011)

When was The King Fahd Causeway completed?


----------



## italystf (Aug 2, 2011)

meisl123 said:


> When was The King Fahd Causeway completed?


1986. Just type on google.


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*More pictures*


Refinery Bahrain by Shogunito, on Flickr


Desert road in Bahrain by Vladimir_arsh, on Flickr


Cityscape (01) - 03Nov08, Manama (Bahrain) by philippe leroyer, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

On The Road in Manama 2 by potala2006, on Flickr


On The Road in Manama 1 by potala2006, on Flickr


Bahrain-Saudi Coast Way by Formar&y, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

Busted. by siraf72, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

Sunset on The Road by siraf72, on Flickr

*Capital Main Road*


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Pictures from the capital, Manama*











Strang bic !!! !!! البطبطه العوده by Isa Alwatani, on Flickr


Bab Al Bahrain From Above by siraf72, on Flickr


----------



## actros (Nov 19, 2007)

VERY NICE MY BROTHER BAHRAIN MY BELOVED COUNTRY 
THANKS A LOT


----------



## thewolf434 (Mar 30, 2010)

*ترسية المرحلة الأولى من مشروع توسعة الجانب السعودي*​*الأحد 03 ربيع الأول 1436 هـ الموافق 22 فبراير 2015 ا​*
*ردم جزيرة الإجراءات بجسر الملك فهد خلال 18 شهرًا*​*







جرافيك يوضح منطقة التوسعة



*​*اليوم ـ الخبر​*
*خلال 18 شهرًا سيتم إنهاء أزمة الزحام على جسر الملك فهد بشكل جزئي، حيث قامت إدارة المؤسسة العامة لجسر الملك فهد، مؤخرًا، بترسية المرحلة الأولى من مشروع التوسعة الرئيسة لجسر الملك فهد -الجانب السعودي- المتمثلة في مشروع ردم جزيرة الإجراءات الجديدة بالجانب السعودي من الجسر، ومساحتها "750.000م٢" على إحدى الشركات العالمية المتخصصة في مجال ردم المناطق البحرية، وذلك تنفيذاً لقرار مجلس إدارة المؤسسة العامة لجسر الملك فهد، بإقرار مشروع التوسعة الرئيسة للجسر على عدة مراحل، في كل من المملكة العربية السعودية ومملكة البحرين، والتي صدرت حولها موافقة حكومتي البلدين، وتخصيص منطقة إجراءات داخل كل بلد، وتقع جزيرة الإجراءات الأولى عند بداية الجسر بالمملكة العربية السعودية والجزيرة الأخرى عند بداية الجسر بمملكة البحرين.
وجاءت ترسية هذا المشروع على إحدى الشركات المتخصصة بعد طرح المشروع في منافسة عامة، وبتكلفة إجمالية مقدارها "292.67" مليون ريال، ويأتي ذلك استكمالاً لما سبق الإعلان عنه من عزم المؤسسة القيام بإنشاء جزيرتين جديدتين قرب الحدود السعودية والبحرينية، ضمن خطة التوسعة الرئيسة لمناطق الإجراءات بالجانبين، وسوف يستغرق تنفيذ مشروع ردم الجزيرة - الجانب السعودي - "18" شهرًا من تاريخ تسليم الموقع، الذي يُتوقع أن يتم خلال الشهر المقبل مارس 2015م، وخلال فترة تنفيذ أعمال الردم سوف يتم عمل الدراسات والتصاميم للمرحلة التالية من المشروع، والمتمثلة بالبنى التحتية والمباني والتجهيزات ليبدأ تنفيذها فور انتهاء مشروع أعمال الردم وتسليمه.
وحسب الدراسات والتصاميم المعتمدة للمشروع، فإن كل جزيرة من الجزيرتين الجديدتين المخصصتين للتوسعة الرئيسة لجسر الملك فهد، في كل بلد، كافية لاستيعاب ما يزيد على "4.000" مركبة في آن واحد و"240" شاحنة لكل ساعة، إضافة الى صالة مخصصة للباصات التي تقل المسافرين بين البلدين بطاقة استيعابية لعدد "40" باصا في كل إتجاه، وكذلك مناطق مخصصة لانتظار الشاحنات، تتسع لأكثر من "600" شاحنة في وقت واحد.
وتهدف التوسعة الرئيسة لجسر الملك فهد، إلى تسهيل حركة عبور المركبات والشاحنات والمسافرين بين المملكة العربية السعودية ومملكة البحرين، التي شهدت في السنوات الأخيرة زيادة مطردة في حركة عبور المسافرين، والتبادل التجاري بين المملكتين، حيث تجاوز عدد المسافرين الذين عبروا جسر الملك فهد خلال عام 2014م "22.35" مليون مسافر في الاتجاهين، وهذا يؤكد أهميّة هذا الصرح الحيوي للمملكتين وما يربطهما من علاقة وثيقة، سواء على المستوى الرسمي أو المستوى الاجتماعي والشعبي.
وكان مجلس إدارة المؤسسة العامة لجسر الملك فهد، قد شدد على أهمية كل ما من شأنه تطوير الأعمال في جزيرة الجسر بالجانبين السعودي والبحريني، ومناطق الإجراءات، ورفع مستوى الخدمات التي تقدمها المؤسسة لعابري ومرتادي الجسر.
وحث المجلس إدارة المؤسسة العامة لجسر الملك فهد، على السعي المستمر لمواكبة التطور في الخدمات، ومواصلة التنسيق بين الإدارات العاملة في جسر الملك فهد؛ لتيسير إجراءات السفر، بما ينعكس أثره على انسيابية حركة النقل والتنقل بين البلدين الشقيقين "المملكة العربية السعودية ومملكة البحرين".

​
مين عندة رابط موضوع جسر الملك فهد في المنتدى​؟؟؟؟؟؟​​​*​


----------



## NFZANMNIM (Jul 6, 2012)

anything since 2012?


----------



## Slodi (Feb 25, 2006)

Manama in May


----------



## Slodi (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## Slodi (Feb 25, 2006)

on the way to F1 circuit and back


----------



## Slodi (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## Slodi (Feb 25, 2006)




----------

